# Looking for an iphone notation sketch app



## stonzthro (Nov 8, 2011)

Any suggestions? I've read bad reviews about Symphony and I just want a simple sketch pad to take quick ideas down on.

Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah Symphony is a PITA. I have a few but none are that good. I wonder if Sibelius is working on an Android version of their program- that would be cool....


----------

